# MAC - various red & pink/gold l/s



## eowyn797 (Feb 5, 2007)

i was trying to compare the various really dark and really light shades i own and i thought this might be of help to other people as well. some of these are LE/DC, some are permanent.

to my eyes and on my skin, Kooky, Smile and Goddess are all a spot on match for each other. Smile may have a hair less gold in it. they are all LE, but if people are looking for comparisons for collectors' sake, this may be useful.

NW15 skin, inside, standard incadescent lighting, color adjusted to the best of my abilities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FIRST ROW (L to R) : Kooky, Gel, Dubonnet, Strapless, Smoove, Ruby Darling
SECOND ROW (L to R) : Smile, Goddess, Redwood, Lady Bug, Fetish, Lovemate

WITHOUT FLASH (truest to life, color-wise)





WITH FLASH


----------

